# Wales new guy!!



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey hey! 

Thought I'd post up and say hey in this section!
To see if anyone is on here around where I live!

I am from south wales and from Pontypool!

Only 20 and drive a Icelandic grey (no its not silver!! Bugs me when people call it silver haha) VTR, and quickly getting into detailing!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to DW were from wrexham :wave::thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

hi, Machynlleth, Mid Wales here.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hello sunny swansea:wave:


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> hello sunny swansea:wave:


ahhhh swansea, not to far from me!!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

forget the sunny bit lol


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> forget the sunny bit lol


haha same here

do you guys have any meets at all?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to the site. I love a good silver VTR....


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Welcome to the site. I love a good silver VTR....


Grrrrrrrr!!!

Haha


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Couldn't resist sorry!

Post up some pictures of your car. I wish I had a car like yours at your age!


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi m8, 

Welcome, I live in Griffithstown!!!


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Smudge said:


> Hi m8,
> 
> Welcome, I live in Griffithstown!!!


same here dude!! might know you

what you driving?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome buddy, I'm just down in the 'Port (my folks used to live in Pontypool). Welcome to pop in for a cuppa whenever you fancy! 

James


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey,

I change my cars like my underpants. Lol

Currently drive a Mondeo ST Tdci and the wives 330cd convertible. Where in griff do you live, I'm on the avenue


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Ti22 said:


> Welcome buddy, I'm just down in the 'Port (my folks used to live in Pontypool). Welcome to pop in for a cuppa whenever you fancy!
> 
> James


i want a job with you!!!!! haha

you've done awesome work dude lol



Smudge said:


> Hey,
> 
> I change my cars like my underpants. Lol
> 
> Currently drive a Mondeo ST Tdci and the wives 330cd convertible. Where in griff do you live, I'm on the avenue


ahhh fair do's.

Brynheulog! know where that is?


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Yea I know where you are!!!!


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Smudge said:


> Yea I know where you are!!!!


ahhh cool!!

Just getting started ATM but got quite alot of stuff!

Looking to get a Rotary next month, but plan to get some spare panels from a scrappy to practice on before i let loose on my car haha

:thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to the site fella.... Im from just up the valley blaenavon to be exact give us a wave if you see me about


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome Craig:wave: My folks live in Griffithstown. (Hi Smudge:wave


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi twitch, how's thing fella


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Cheers guys!!

What you all drive?


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Craig ? I know you haha


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Ross1308 said:


> Craig ? I know you haha


Nah where you from dude? Lol


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Lol stop being so silly now, Hopefully ill get my order from CYC on Monday, ill let you know when im off work you will have to pop down, Wa you doing tomorrow ?


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Ross1308 said:


> Lol stop being so silly now, Hopefully ill get my order from CYC on Monday, ill let you know when im off work you will have to pop down, Wa you doing tomorrow ?


i'm working sunday :-( bloody place!

we need to start something up man!!

i'm off monday and tuesday so drop as a buzz/text


----------

